# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  एक सार्वजनिक अपील

## aawara

*फोरम पे आने वाले सभी सम्मानित सदसयगन शायद आप सभी मुझसे इस बात को लेकर सहमत होंगे की सदस्यों के बीच का आपसी बेहतर संबाद ही मनोरंजन लायक माहोल उत्पन्न कर पाता है.और इस को बनाये रखने के लिए एक दुसरे को प्रोतसाहित करते रहने का अलग महत्व  है. पेश है कुछ सुझाव , जो अच्छी शुरुआत साबित हो सकती है .पसंद आये तो अमल करें:-*

----------


## aawara

*१. टिप्पणी का स्वभाव थोडा ज्ञान के समान है, जितना बांटोगे, उतना बढेगा. जब आप दूसरों के सूत्र  पर टिप्पणी करेंगे तो वो भी, भले ही शरमा कर, आपके सूत्र  पर भी टिप्पणी करेगा. कई बार अपवाद भी पाये जाते हैं, तब आप भी उनके सूत्र   पर टिप्पणी करना बंद कर सकते हैं, या उन से बहुत नाराज़ हों तो टिप्पणी करते रहिये, नीचा दिखाने के लिये.आपका क्या जाता है, सिर्फ़ थोडा सा समय और उसकी क्या कमी है अगर आप सच्चे भारतीय हैं और झूठ ना बोलना हो तो. वैसे समय बचाने के भी कुछ उपाय हैं, कहीं पहले से ही कुछ टिप्पणी टाईप करके रख लें, उदाहरण बाद में दूंगा .
*

----------


## aawara

*२.अच्छा सूत्र बनाने  वाले की तारीफ करते रहना आपकी सेहत के लिये भी जरूरी है। तारीफ के अभाव में वह अपना सूत्र बंद करके अलग अलग विषयों पर नए नए सूत्र निकालने लगता है। तब आप उसकी न तारीफ कर सकते हैं न बुराई।*

*३.ऊटपटांग सूत्र बनाने  वाले का अस्तित्व , आपके बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाने  का खुशनुमा अहसास बनाये रखने के निहायत जरूरी है। इनके सूत्र   नींव की वह ईंट है जिसपर आपका बढ़िया सूत्र बनाने का  अहसास का कगूंरा टिका होता है*
.

----------


## aawara

*अब कुछ उदाहरण  देता हूँ :-

 बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें.  

.मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप.

.क्या बात है, वाह.

.बहुत बढिया कटाक्ष किया है.

.मैं आपसे पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ.
*

----------


## aawara

*बहूत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है (ये कुछ जानकारी वाले सूत्र पर निःसंकोच डाल दिया करें)

.क्या लिखते हैं, हंसते हंसते बुरा हाल हो गया. अगली पोस्ट का इंतजार रहेगा ( हास्य सम्बन्धी सूत्र  पर बिना पढे डाल दें)

शब्द संचयन को माध्यम बनाकर बडी गहरी बात कह डाली. ( कुछ गंभीर  टाइप सूत्रों के लिए )

बहुत गहरी अभिव्यक्ती है, मज़ा आ गया. ( इसे तो सभी कविता टाईप सूत्रों  पर डाल सकते हैं)

शब्दों के माध्यम से बहुत सुंदर चित्र खींचा है, धन्यवाद    स्विकार करें. ( इसे भी कविता टाईप  सूत्रों  पर डाल सकते हैं, पिछली टिप्पणी को बदलने के लिये)
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बिलकुल सही बात बोल रहे हो मित्र॥

----------


## aawara

*कहाँ से लाते हो इतनी बढियां फोटो (फोटो बाले सूत्रों के लिए )

.कहाँ थे अब तक, छा गये. ( नवागतों के द्वारा बनाये  सूत्र के लिए )
*

*और तो आप खुद ही समझदार है, साथ ही संवेदनशील भी, जब भी अच्छी और कामन टाईप की टिप्पणी दिखे, बस कट एंड पेस्ट करके रख लें . बहुत काम आएगी |


दोस्तों एक बार प्रयोग करके जरुर देखें ---*

*"कृप्या कोई बुरा ना माने, मेरी किसी को आहत करने की कोई मंशा नही है."

और ये  सूत्र अच्छा या बुरा लगे ,टिप्पणी जरुर करें*

----------


## aawara

> बिलकुल सही बात बोल रहे हो मित्र॥


*धन्यवाद चाँद जी , खुशनुमा मौहाल बनाये रखने  के लिए , एक दुसरे को सराहना जरुरी है .*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *धन्यवाद चाँद जी , खुशनुमा मौहाल बनाये रखने  के लिए , एक दुसरे को सराहना जरुरी है .*


जी मित्र मैं तो सारे के सारे   सूत्र मैं जाता हूँ, अच्छा लगता है तो लिख देता हूँ

----------


## aawara

> जी मित्र मैं तो सारे के सारे   सूत्र मैं जाता हूँ, अच्छा लगता है तो लिख देता हूँ


*सभी को इसी नजरिये को अपनाने की जरुरत है .............................उत्साह बना रहता है .
*

----------


## webshow

सेहमित हूं आपसे
इस फोरम का हर सुत्र मुझे अच्छा लगता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूं मित्र.........

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> *अब कुछ उदाहरण  देता हूँ :-
> 
>  बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें.  
> 
> .मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप.
> 
> .क्या बात है, वाह.
> 
> .बहुत बढिया कटाक्ष किया है.
> ...


बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें.  

.मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप.

.क्या बात है, वाह.

.बहुत बढिया कटाक्ष किया है.

.मैं आपसे पूर्णतः सहमत हूँ. hahahaआप तो फोरम के लिए अभूत अच्छा काम कर रहे हो
ये भूल गए क्या

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

आपने जिस जिस बात के लिए कहा वही सब लिख कर गए हैं सभी. बोलो hahaha

----------


## badboy123455

*बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें.*

----------


## groopji

आपका सुझाव नि:सन्देह प्रशसनीय है मित्र बहुत से सूत्र अपनी पूरी रंगत दिखा पाएंगे। अन्यथा टिप्पणी के अभाव में अधिकांश सूत्र असमय अधूरे ही रह जाते है क्योंकी सूत्रधारक अच्छी सामग्री देने के बावजूद भी उस सूत्र पर ध्यान नही दे पाता है क्योंकी उसे आशाजनक टिप्पणी का 10% भी जबाब नही मिल पाता। आशा है सभी सदस्य इस पर ध्यान देंगे।

----------


## aawara

> *बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें.*


*नहले पे दहला मार दिया मित्र. आपने ..........................हा हा :salut:*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *नहले पे दहला मार दिया मित्र. आपने ..........................हा हा :salut:*


ओ तुस्सी ते छा गए भाई साहब जी 
कमाल कर दिया है आपने ,
बहुत ही सटीक बातें कही हैं आपने.
मार्ग दिखाया है आपने यह सूत्र बना कर.
कया खूब जान कारी दी है.
आप कि लिखे हुए को पढ़ भी रहे थे और मुस्कुराए जा रहे थे.
हा हा हा अब तो हसी भी नही रुक रही हा हा हा 
कया आपने शब्दों के मोती पिरोये हैं.
आप की बातें सुन/पढ़ कर आखों से अश्रु धरा निकल पड़ी है.
अब बस करो भाई अब और न रुलाओ.
आपने कया लिखा है हृदय छलनी छलनी हो गया है. ह्रदय चीत्कार कर उठा है.
लिखा तो और भी जा सकता है . 
पर मैंने जो लिखने के लिये यह सब लिखा है....
वह यह है कि हमारे हिन्दुस्तान का नाम 
आपने काले अक्षरों से लिखने से मेरे जैसे 
हिंदुस्तानियों का हृदय विदीर्ण कर दिया है . 
या तो अपने हस्ताक्षर बदलो 
या फिर हिन्दुस्तानो को सुनहरे /लाल /सुशोभित अक्षरों से लिखो .
एक भारतीय.
अनु.

----------


## miss.dabangg

> *फोरम पे आने वाले सभी सम्मानित सदसयगन शायद आप सभी मुझसे इस बात को लेकर सहमत होंगे की सदस्यों के बीच का आपसी बेहतर संबाद ही मनोरंजन लायक माहोल उत्पन्न कर पाता है.और इस को बनाये रखने के लिए एक दुसरे को प्रोतसाहित करते रहने का अलग महत्व  है. पेश है कुछ सुझाव , जो अच्छी शुरुआत साबित हो सकती है .पसंद आये तो अमल करें:-*


मैं आपकी बात से बिलकुल सहमत हूँ मित्र !!!! बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र बनाया है आपने , आशा करती हूँ सभी मित्र और सदस्य आपकी बात पर गौर करेंगे !!!

----------


## miss.dabangg

> ओ तुस्सी ते छा गए भाई साहब जी 
> कमाल कर दिया है आपने ,
> बहुत ही सटीक बातें कही हैं आपने.
> मार्ग दिखाया है आपने यह सूत्र बना कर.
> कया खूब जान कारी दी है.
> आप कि लिखे हुए को पढ़ भी रहे थे और मुस्कुराए जा रहे थे.
> हा हा हा अब तो हसी भी नही रुक रही हा हा हा 
> कया आपने शब्दों के मोती पिरोये हैं.
> आप की बातें सुन/पढ़ कर आखों से अश्रु धरा निकल पड़ी है.
> ...


गजब ....  वाह अनु जी वाह आपको तों महारत हासिल है उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए !!!!

----------


## NaKShtR

बहुत खूब जी भटकते हुए में भी आ ही गया अच्छा सूत्र है , सरहना तो पडेगा ही नियामक भी कुछ ऐसा ही करे तो नवागत का उत्साह बढे |

----------


## aawara

अनु जी आपकी बात भला मै न मानूँ ऐसा सँभव है क्या !
पर हमारा हिन्दोसतान सभी रँगोँ मे एक समान छटा बिखेरता है ठीक वैसे ही जैसे चाहे कोई भी दिन हो सूरज   एकसमान चमकता है
हा हा
बात बनाने के लिए माफी चाहूँगा अनु दी

----------


## aawara

मित्र ग्रुप जी ,रिया जी नछत्र जी समान विचार रखने  और उसे जाहिर करने के लिए धन्यवाद आप सभी का

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

क्या धन्यवाद देते हो मित्र,जवाब नहीं आपका :)


> मित्र ग्रुप जी ,रिया जी नछत्र जी समान विचार रखने  और उसे जाहिर करने के लिए धन्यवाद आप सभी का

----------


## satya_anveshi

सुझाव के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र "आवारा" ।मैं आपके द्वारा कही गई बातों को अपनी आदतों में शामिल करूँगा और अन्य सभी सदस्यों से भी मेरी यही गुजारिश है, कि इस मुद्दे पर कम से कम एक बार तो जरूर विचार करें।
       धन्यवाद

----------


## aawara

मित्र बेनटेन जी , धन्यवाद

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र बनाया है दोस्त आपने, सभी सदस्यों की सूत्र कर्ताओं की मन की बात कही है आपने इस सूत्र के द्वारा , बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## aawara

*मित्र शशि जी....................धन्यवाद...  ...................
*

----------


## r prasad

जितना अच्छा सूत्र है उतनी ही अच्छी बाते ...........  विचार अच्छे है ....सबके मन की बात

----------


## aawara

शुक्रिया प्रसाद जी .आप का सहयोग भी मिलेगा ऐसी आशा है

----------


## aawara

> क्या धन्यवाद देते हो मित्र,जवाब नहीं आपका :)


*आपको भी धन्यवाद ...............................*

----------


## aawara

*दोस्तोँ ये हर्ष का विषय है कि कइ मित्रोँ ने काफी हद तक इस आदत को अपनाया है
  :clap::clap:*

----------


## dev b

बिलकुल सही बात

----------


## amol05

*बहुत बदिया अची मेहनत की है आपने रेपो के साथ बधाई स्वीकार करें
ये पंक्तिय आपके सूत्र की नहीं है *

----------


## aawara

*धन्यवाद मित्र अमोल जी एवँ देव जी*

----------


## indiandesire786

अन्तर्वासना ने हिंदी में अपनी कुंठाएं बाहर निकलने का जो मंच सबको उपलब्ध कराया है वह काबिले तारीफ है, इससे आज बड़े बड़े डॉक्टर इंजीनियर औरविद्यार्थी लोग अपनी पहचान बदल कर जुड़े हैं और अपना मनोरंजन करते हैं. अन्तर्वासना को किसी गलत और भ्रामक चीज़ का प्रचार नहीं करना चाहिए जैसा की हिंदी फोन सेक्स के साथ किया जा रहा है. ४५ रुपये प्रति मिनट कॉल का खतरा उठाकर मैन वहाँ कॉल करता हूँ तो अव्वल तो कॉल पूरी नहीं होती और कई बार कॉल लगी तो तो उधर से लड़कियों की बातचीत की आवाज़ आ रही थे लेकिन फोन का जवाब किसी ने नहीं दिया और हजारों रुपये का बिल आ गया. अगर आपके बस में हों तो इसे व्यवस्थित करें अन्यथा इसका प्रचार करना बंद करें

----------


## Raman46

> *दोस्तोँ ये हर्ष का विषय है कि कइ मित्रोँ ने काफी हद तक इस आदत को अपनाया है
> *




प्रिये मित्र आवारा जी वन्दे-मातरम 
दोस्त ! वेहतरीन अपील है / हर दिल में समा जाने बाली / गागर में सागर भरने की समान / आप का प्रयाश सार्थक होगी पूर्ण विश्वाश है मुझे / मैं तो शुरू से ही आप के काबिलियत का क़द्रदान  रहा हूँ भाई / धन्यवाद .रमण

----------


## aaryan@26

अच्छा सूत्र बनाने  वाले की तारीफ करते रहना आपकी सेहत के लिये भी जरूरी है। तारीफ के अभाव में वह अपना सूत्र बंद करके अलग अलग विषयों पर नए नए सूत्र निकालने लगता है। तब आप उसकी न तारीफ कर सकते हैं न बुराई।[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]

*३.ऊटपटांग सूत्र बनाने  वाले का अस्तित्व , आपके बेहतरीन सूत्र बनाने  का खुशनुमा अहसास बनाये रखने के निहायत जरूरी है। इनके सूत्र   नींव की वह ईंट है जिसपर आपका बढ़िया सूत्र बनाने का  अहसास का कगूंरा टिका होता है*
.[/QUOTE]

----------


## deva1662

Chat bhi start kar de to is site ki popularity aur badh jayegi.
इस साइट पर CHAT भी शुरू कर दे तो येह site और भी popular हो जाएगी.
Devendraa

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत ही सुन्दर सुत्र है मित्र। रेपो+++और धन्यवाद

----------


## lotus1782

मज़ा आ गया, बहुत सुंदर लिखते है आप.

----------

